# Lost Krib Fry



## htimedical (Feb 11, 2014)

I have had a pair of Kribs for the past few months. Their ability to breed successfully started slow. The female laid eggs a few times but they disappeared before hatching. A couple of weeks ago they hatched and the parents paraded the fry around the tank but the fry were gone by that night. The parents seemed frantic flying around the tank trying to find them. It happened again - only this time there were more fry - but after a day they were gone too. My gravel is normal size gravel – not pebbles – so although they could get lost under it, that has not happened with other Kribs I have had. No underground filter, no other fish in the tank getting anywhere near them as the parents are very good at keeping everyone away. Ideas or are they just slow learners?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

put them in a tank without any other fish...


----------



## htimedical (Feb 11, 2014)

Sounds like you think they're getting picked off one at a time. I'm beginning to think you're right.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if the adults think that the fry are in eminent danger they will eat the fry in order to take in enough protein to produce another spawn..


----------



## htimedical (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info and advice.


----------

